# new girl



## lydxx (Jun 3, 2009)

just wanted to say hi  
im new to mice breeding im trying to find out as much information as i can , im sure you will be helpful here 

xx


----------



## yyoung (Mar 30, 2009)

Welcome 

You will find everyone on here warm and friendly and full of extremely useful information.

Good luck.


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

Hi! :]


----------



## HemlockStud (Apr 26, 2009)

:welcome1


----------



## Rissy (May 24, 2009)

Hi and welcome. It's an active and helpful international forum. Where are you ?


----------



## paulbrv65 (Apr 23, 2009)

Hello and Welcome

Paul


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, Welcome to our forum


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

heya


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

welcome


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

welcome..


----------

